# Effect of supplimentorys and detention



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2007)

hmm.. i think its about time but i want you all to share ur views and info about this. How does these supplies and detention affects a medical student psychologically and what are its effects on his/her carrer both in pak and/or in any other place speacially us? #confused


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Stress leads to reduced:

1. Short term memory
2. concentration.
3. rational thought.
4. inhibition.

So keep these things into the conscious memory all the time and manage your stress by pleasurable experiences. The ultimate way to manage is to work hard enough to get through next time safe and sound. However students with supplies also develop post traumatic stress disorder with maladaptations like substance abuse, haste, preventing thoughts coming into mind and doing more work then normal. So keep these things into the conscious memory all the time. Always remember long term memory is more important then short term memory.

These things worked for me.


----------



## huyqn85 (Sep 25, 2006)

when you study in Medicine, the special thing that is you must read so many books , and must remember them. So the requirement is very hard. in my opinion I can't learn by heart all knowledge. In every subject, I just remember the main ideas, and it's can use in clinical frequently, another things I will read later if I have free time. So you can hold the main problem , and it doesn't take so much time . I'm agree with Myelin:Always remember long term memory is more important then short term memory.
nice to meet verybody.


----------

